# HDMI question



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

I just ordered the HR20 and it's being installed next week. Am I corrected to assume that I will have to purchase my own HDMI cable? I don't think the cable is included with the receiver.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Chances are you will have to provide your own cable.

There was an installer training video that many of us saw stating the installer was required to provide the cable. This was meant for internal training and not for consumers to see, so we have no way of knowing if it was an error, perhaps superceded by later decisions, or maybe it is just being ignored by installers.

It is not in the box with the receiver, and most customers must supply their own HDMI cable.


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for your help.

Jim


----------



## SNAP (Dec 8, 2006)

The HR20 & H20 boxes have trouble "seeing" the HDMI input. According to HD tech support, a patch will be sent in Feb/March to correct the problem. I cant use HDMI w/my H20. It was working then when I did a reset it was gone.



ahrjmr said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Jim


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

DirecTV upgraded me with a free H20 in my bedroom and an HR20 in my living room. Seeing the TVs had HDMI inputs he provided (free) HDMI cables for both. The boxes DO NOT have HDMI cables in them.


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

SNAP said:


> The HR20 & H20 boxes have trouble "seeing" the HDMI input. According to HD tech support, a patch will be sent in Feb/March to correct the problem. I cant use HDMI w/my H20. It was working then when I did a reset it was gone.


I setup my HDMI cable to my Olevia 432 and I haven't had any problems with the input. The HR20 receiver and the tv are "talking" to each other.

Jim


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

No problems with my Panny TVs and the HDMI.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I got my HDMI cable (with gold contacts) at Target for $40 and it works great. I've seen these things for $100~$250 at some places.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

HDMI cables are $6.37 at monoprice.com or $5.30 if you get 2 to 5 of them. Nice cables - gold plated contacts, ferrite cores at the ends.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The HDMI incompatibility is mainly with the H20-100 and a few brands of HDTV, mainly Samsung.


----------



## KML-224 (Nov 9, 2006)

We charge $31 and change for a Philps 6' HDMI cable at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Go big and get that super THX Certified HDMI cable from Monster. 4' only $119 at Best Buy. That fancy packaging makes the digital bits work better ya know :lol:


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Go big and get that super THX Certified HDMI cable from Monster. 4' only $119 at Best Buy. That fancy packaging makes the digital bits work better ya know :lol:


:icon_lol: :rolling: !rolling


----------



## westernamerican (Dec 14, 2006)

Unless you want to buy the extra one I have ................. cheap..........Shoot me an email if you are interested........


----------

